# moving to the pelion region



## higreece (Jan 31, 2010)

We're looking at retiring to the pelion region and looking for properties near Volos or along that coast. Either something new or something that needs minor restoration. 2 bedrooms plus some sort of outbuilding to use as a workspace
We're going out there in April to stay in Volos and kela nera and welcome the opportunity to meet up with anyone who has already done similar or knows of contacts or would simply be kind enough to perhaps meet up for a chat.
We've already found the site really informative and hope we can now find somewhere we like to live. We were thinking of the islands at first but based on the many comments on the site feel it would be easier to live somewhere accessible to a town.


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

Excuse me, I dont know what you read to put you off the islands. We live 30 mins. drive from the TOWN of Rhodes. Dont you think the islands have towns. We have really big stores even Marks & Spencer the well known British store. On the island are Mcdonalds, KFC etc. So we do live in the 21 century.


----------



## higreece (Jan 31, 2010)

tpebop said:


> Excuse me, I dont know what you read to put you off the islands. We live 30 mins. drive from the TOWN of Rhodes. Dont you think the islands have towns. We have really big stores even Marks & Spencer the well known British store. On the island are Mcdonalds, KFC etc. So we do live in the 21 century.


No offence meant but we're a bit new to this and have looked at some of the smaller islands that are less accessible.


----------



## trouble (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi, I know what you mean about the islands (and when most people think about a Greek island they don't think about the larger ones), I currently live on a small island and we're looking to move over to the Volos region as well, we're looking for a property to rent at first. Have you looked at Real Estate Pelion Properties Greece Pilio Property Volos they have some really nice houses on their site.
The Pelion is a beautiful region and Volos is a nice city - not too big but with all the amenities you'd require. If we've moved over by April then I'd be happy to meet up for a chat


----------



## kentavros (Aug 24, 2010)

higreece said:


> No offence meant but we're a bit new to this and have looked at some of the smaller islands that are less accessible.


Hi - I am in process of moving up to a village near Kala Nera - have bought the property but waiting for planning permission etc. I'm starting o get t know the area auite well. If you are still going ahead or have bought, lets get in touch. There are a number of expats living in the area which is one of the most beautiful parts of Greece, and the big advantage is accessability and the fact that there are activities all year round. Islands in the winter are pretty desolateand the cost of travelling to and from the mainland is prohibitive, plus any kind of services cost an arm and a leg. Pilion has everything, fine beaches, breathtaking mountains and greenery, walks, skiing, watersports, fishing and the cost of properties not so high as in other areas. Plus you are not so far from a city, Volos, which has almost everything you might need. 25 Euro on the bus and you are in Athens if you need to go there. Older properties in reasonable condition are not easy to come by in my experience, and you will almost certainly have to use an agent if you haven't already found that out.
All the best...


----------

